# Jasmine's new hair cut



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Jasmine just get a hair cut few days ago. She looks sweet and pretty with this new cut. Might keep this cut for her as she still doesn't like her front hair to be tied up even after a year... I guess top knot training must really be taught since puppy


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

ADORABLE :wub::wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I just want to iss that face!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jasmine is absolutely adorable.:wub::wub: A great cut for her and I don't think she needs a topknot at all to look beautiful.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks gorgeous! I love her face. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks adorable!! love the cut.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she looks really happy with her new hair cut. adorable!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What an adorable girl !!!!!:wub:


----------

